# Peugeot



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying a Puegeot super sport ou 9, its a 1970's bike and would be used for basic exercise, asking price is $75....it seems to be in good shape but I'm not sure if thats a good buy or not. 

Advice would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

You know, the Peugeots are definitely cool rides. Steel with the lugs, really cool bikes. I want to get me one. Pretty much any 70's bike of this nature is worth a whole lot to people like me. Really 75 bucks is a good price, especially if the bike is in good clean shape. I say go for it. Make sure it's your size though.....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Peugeots were very nice bikes in their time, but because it's steel and 'aging', make sure it's structurally sound (as in, little or no internal rust). External rust can be cleaned up relatively easily, as long as it's mainly on the surface and hasn't weakened the tubing.

Overall, if the bike is in decent shape mechanically it's definitely worth $75 - and obviously it has to fit you well.

Lastly, taking someone along that knows bikes is always a good idea.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Peugeots were hugely popular in the late 60s through to almost the mid 70s. The high line of their bikes, the PX10 was known for a soft and forgiving ride as well as their light weight (for that time period). They also handled very well, and quite a few were seen in European classic races like the Giro, the Vuelta, TDF, and P.R. I know very little about Peugeot's other bikes like the Super Sport. Before saying, "Yeah, it's a good deal." I'd want to see it. I'm guessing that it might have Simplex derailleurs which aren't very reliable. It may have Mafac center pull brakes, They're noisy, but work very well.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*UO Peugeot*



Mr. Versatile said:


> Peugeots were hugely popular in the late 60s through to almost the mid 70s. The high line of their bikes, the PX10 was known for a soft and forgiving ride as well as their light weight (for that time period). They also handled very well, and quite a few were seen in European classic races like the Giro, the Vuelta, TDF, and P.R. I know very little about Peugeot's other bikes like the Super Sport. Before saying, "Yeah, it's a good deal." I'd want to see it. I'm guessing that it might have Simplex derailleurs which aren't very reliable. It may have Mafac center pull brakes, They're noisy, but work very well.


The "UO" series was their "sport" bike. No where near the PX 10. The UO8 was the entry level road bike, and the UO9 was a step up. Depending on what year, it may well have had Simplex Prestige derailleurs, which were "barely functional" but they did work. As another poster noted, it would be best to bring along somebody who "knows bikes" to make sure it is in working order. If it is, then $75 is not a bad price.


----------



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice....my next question would be; 

can the Simplex derailer be exchanged for another if found to be problematic?

Ron


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, it can be replaced with almost any derailleur that will work with friction shifters, which is almost everything. If it were me & the bike had Simplex, I'd replace both front & rear.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*But*



Mr. Versatile said:


> Yes, it can be replaced with almost any derailleur that will work with friction shifters, which is almost everything. If it were me & the bike had Simplex, I'd replace both front & rear.


True, but then all of a sudden the "price" of the bike went up by 50% or more.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> True, but then all of a sudden the "price" of the bike went up by 50% or more.


Yeah - pretty likely.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought and rebuilt an abused Peugeot as my first road bike in 1971. It was the model with a chromed fork, making it a step up from the entry-level one. I replaced the rims with aluminum (clinchers) and swapped out the rear Simplex with a Sun Tour, which shifted perfectly. I spent too much money and time doing this, but it sure taught me how to work on bikes!

Less than a year later - and with paper route earnings - I bought an all Nuovo Record Gitane Super Corsa, which I still own to this day. Huge difference between these two bikes, but I would not mind restoring that same old Peugeot.


----------



## itspossible (Dec 14, 2010)

user gallery 

Join Date: Dec 2010
Posts: 4 need lube advice 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I bought the Peugoet ou-9 yesterday, everything including the paint was in great shape, except when I got it home I realized the pawls one the rear wheel didn't always catch when I went to start off. The whole sprocket seemed a little stiff so I pulled evertything apart to clean and lube. I have the gear cassette off and sprayed wd-40 into 2 little access holes and flushed and blew compressed air in to blow all the old lube and grit out and it spins effortlessly now.

Question is...what should I use for lube, I;m thinking either a synthetic gear lube that I use on my motorbike (75-90) or 3 in 1 oil, something light that will not stiffen on the pawls with time. Your advice would be appreciated.

R


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Clean out the WD and lube with oil. It will be fine.


----------

